# Just some random Canadian photography



## SnakeyeZ (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to take some time and post some pictures I took over the past few years, I am by far a professional but I think they turned out nice. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

Super cool photography Rich!


----------



## dmarcus (May 19, 2011)

Those are some great photo's...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Isa (May 19, 2011)

Wow Beautiful pictures!!! You are a very good photographer! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 19, 2011)

I love them all, the sun through the trees shot is something I have tried and failed to capture. Great job!


----------



## DeanS (May 19, 2011)

With all the focus on animals, I rarely make the time to enjoy quality landscape photos...great job!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I agree Dean... I was going through my Photobucket and I was like "Oh.... I have these on here?!?!". I figured I would share. I have some other ones on my Facebook but can't figure out how to get them on here from Facebook so I'll just have to upload them later.


----------



## Zouave (May 19, 2011)

It's true! There are no actual buildings in Canada. Just snow, forests, some bugs and lotsa moose. 

 JK

Great pics!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 19, 2011)

Zouave said:


> It's true! There are no actual buildings in Canada. Just snow, forests, some bugs and lotsa moose.
> 
> JK
> 
> Great pics!



Hahaha... this is true. Though we do have igloo's which are sorta like buildings. I am born and rasied in the city. I am most at ease out in the country so I represent it in my pictures. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

*RE: Just some random "Canadian" photography*

I figured out how to drag off Facebook and put on here and instead of starting a new thread I thought I would just add them here. I'll try not to duplicate any!


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 21, 2011)

*RE: Just some random "Canadian" photography*



SnakeyeZ said:


> I figured out how to drag off Facebook and put on here and instead of starting a new thread I thought I would just add them here. I'll try not to duplicate any!



Hi Rich
Great photography
Where are the falls I'm wondering If I have been to those in particular?

Louise


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Louise.

The falls were in Alberta. It was many years ago that we were there so I can't recall the name. I will try and dig up or ask my mother where they are.


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 21, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Thanks Louise.
> 
> The falls were in Alberta. It was many years ago that we were there so I can't recall the name. I will try and dig up or ask my mother where they are.



Yes I think I have seen them but just can't think of the name. .It doesn't matter I just have this feeling we visited the same falls a couple of years ago on a trip to Alberta.

Have fun with the photography!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> SnakeyeZ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Louise.
> ...



Yeah... she can't remember either. I'm not sure exactly, but it wasn't far from Banff.


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 21, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > SnakeyeZ said:
> ...



Perhaps it was Sunwapta Falls??
in Jasper national Park


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm that does sound familiar. However, we did visit quite a few different falls.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice pictures.....to say the least! ....
Thank you ~

JD~


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Athabasca Falls.




Tortoise said:


> SnakeyeZ said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise said:
> ...


----------

